# Where are all the new cm9/aokp themes?



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Anybody know where to find (if they exist yet) theme .apk's for the new theme manager in cm9/aokp? I did some searching and can only turn up lists of ones compatible with phones. Thanks!


----------



## djkinetic (Jul 6, 2011)

Dont think any have been ported for the Prime yet or any Tablets for that matter. I just pmed Nitroz the creator of Black Exodus asking him if a APK port of his Nexus Version would be possible for the Prime...I tried applying his current market version and well it gave me an error about not being compiled properly..


----------

